# Can you help me find out if I am gay or not?



## Batkoo0 (Sep 1, 2021)

Hello everyone.  I am 29 year old man and I think I might be gay and I am so scared and confused from that. But I am not 100 per sure, so I hope with your help me to find out If I am gay or not.. Well, I was a normal boy and I liked girls, I was always kind, nice and romantic to them, but I always have been rejected and this somehow affected me and I started to wonder what it will be if I was the girl and I tried to wear girls clothes, bra and thongs (I have a sister), and then I tried to finger my ass too and even ****ed my ass with objects and i liked it.. I was 15 or 16 years old back then. And after all that I started to think and fantasize about sucking **** and getting ****ed by a man..

I even sucked **** once, it was a long time ago and the man couldnt get hard, so I sucked his small and soft **** for like 10 minutes and then I felt bad and we stoped. But I liked it, I liked being on my knees in front of him.. I was 20 years old back then. After that I had other chances to meet with a man, but I always quited before the meeting, because of shame, stress and fear..

Then I met a girl, she was my first, we fell inlove, even become engaged and lived together for 3 years. I told her all of this and we came to the conclusion that this was just a period in my life and that I am not really gay. And I can say that in the first year my desires for men and for wearing female clothes and panties wasnt there. But after that, all of these desires came back, but I didnt told her. I started chatting with men online, wearing her thongs, when she wasnt at home and etc. I never cheated on her, but one time she caught me wearing her thong... And she left me after that.

A mounth later I saw her with another man and I was totally broken after that and damaged, but my desires for men and girly panties, clothes and etc was back even stronger than before. Again I want to wear thongs, bra, girls clothes and started to fantasize about sucking cocks and getting ****ed. I think I still like girls, I mean I turn over to them, I like them, but it is more like in the way that I am envy of them, I want to wear their clothes, to be like them, thats why I think I may be gay.. If someone can help, please.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm sorry, yet it is difficult to read a wall of text. So I haven't read it, perhaps you could edit it into different discernible paragraphs?

That said I did read your thread title, of which this is easy to answer.

So here goes:

If you are a male and are only sexually attracted to women, you are heterosexual.

If you are a male and are only sexually attracted to men and women, you are bisexual.

If you are a male and are only sexually attracted to men, you are homosexual.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

well you certainly are attracted to men. but to women too. and seem to enjoy crossdressing.

if i were to put a label on you after your short introduction, you would be a Bisexual Crossdresser.

Maybe you can find a woman who enjoys helping your cross dress, and would love threesomes with you and another man? 

You are young and single. why not explore all of those sexual areas if you are interested in them? Maybe you can attend a munch related to a fetish group while dressed as a woman, and see if it turns you on, or if you can meet men interested in you.


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

You are at least bisexual. It's possible that your heterosexuality is forced. Only you can decide.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

My take is that any male who wants blow other guys is gay. To say he's not gay but bisexual is like saying the head of the KKK is not a racist because he enjoys banging black women.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

VladDracul said:


> My take is that any male who wants blow other guys is gay. To say he's not gay but bisexual is like saying the head of the KKK is not a racist because he enjoys banging black women.


everyone has their own opinion.

but a bisexual is someone who enjoys sex with both women and men.
gays ONLY enjoy sex with other guys.

Since this is a_ relationship forum_...the difference is very important to the discussion


----------



## 342693 (Mar 2, 2020)

Not sure an internet forum is your best choice for answers.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

VladDracul said:


> My take is that any male who wants blow other guys is gay. To say he's not gay but bisexual is like saying the head of the KKK is not a racist because he enjoys banging black women.


Then does that mean that every woman that has kissed a girl and liked it is a lesbian?


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

I recommend talking to a psychologist. Strangers on the Internet can’t really help you here.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Sweetheart, who you are is who you are and that is nothing to be scared or ashamed of.

From what you’ve said, I suspect you’re bisexual, but that depends on whether you enjoyed sex with your female fiancé. If you didn’t, and only enjoyed sex with your male companions, then I would say you’re gay,

Neither of those is anything to be ashamed of, and I’m so sad for you, that you’re so worried about it.


----------



## C.C. says ... (Aug 1, 2020)

Batkoo0 said:


> Again I want to wear thongs, bra, girls clothes and started to fantasize about sucking cocks and getting ****ed. I think I still like girls, I mean I turn over to them, I like them, *but it is more like in the way that I am envy of them, * I want to wear their clothes, to be like them, thats why I think I may be gay.


I had a female friend like you one time. She told me the same thing you said here. She said that she envies males, wanted to be a male, and that’s why she made sure she looked as manly as she could. Gay AF. I think you’re gay AF too. Not that there’s anything wrong with that, but I don’t think a straight woman would be happy with the cross dressing (to this extent) and the thinking of other guy’s cocks. But hey... what do I know? Takes all kinds. Good luck with this.

On a side note, I didn’t know we could say cocks. I thought it was a banned word. Cocks ! Cocks cocks cocks !! Oh yeaaa that felt good.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

C.C. says ... said:


> On a side note, I didn’t know we could say cocks. I thought it was a banned word.


It's a _BRAVE NEW WORLD!_

Pass the Soma!


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

oldshirt said:


> Then does that mean that every woman that has kissed a girl and liked it is a lesbian?


Only if their name is Katy


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

C.C. says ... said:


> I had a female friend like you one time. She told me the same thing you said here. She said that she envies males, wanted to be a male, and that’s why she made sure she looked as manly as she could. Gay AF. I think you’re gay AF too. Not that there’s anything wrong with that, but I don’t think a straight woman would be happy with the cross dressing (to this extent) and the thinking of other guy’s cocks. But hey... what do I know? Takes all kinds. Good luck with this.
> 
> On a side note, I didn’t know we could say cocks. I thought it was a banned word. Cocks ! Cocks cocks cocks !! Oh yeaaa that felt good.


****! Can we call someone a cocker? 

WELCOME BACK CC!!!!! 

Boooo…mine got bleeped out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

oldshirt said:


> Then does that mean that every woman that has kissed a girl and liked it is a lesbian?


If she liked it to the point of wetting her pants and wanting to go down on the chick, yes.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

Talker67 said:


> everyone has their own opinion.
> 
> but a bisexual is someone who enjoys sex with both women and men.
> gays ONLY enjoy sex with other guys.
> ...


Its ok by me that the hierarchy remains with heterosexual at the pinnacle, with bi-sexuals below hetero, and gays/homos on the bottom.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Batkoo0 said:


> Hello everyone.  I am 29 year old man and I think I might be gay and I am so scared and confused from that. But I am not 100 per sure, so I hope with your help me to find out If I am gay or not.. Well, I was a normal boy and I liked girls, I was always kind, nice and romantic to them, but I always have been rejected and this somehow affected me and I started to wonder what it will be if I was the girl and I tried to wear girls clothes, bra and thongs (I have a sister), and then I tried to finger my ass too and even **ed my ass with objects and i liked it.. I was 15 or 16 years old back then. And after all that I started to think and fantasize about sucking ** and getting ****ed by a man..
> 
> I even sucked *** once, it was a long time ago and the man couldnt get hard, so I sucked his small and soft *** for like 10 minutes and then I felt bad and we stoped. But I liked it, I liked being on my knees in front of him.. I was 20 years old back then. After that I had other chances to meet with a man, but I always quited before the meeting, because of shame, stress and fear..
> 
> ...


You are bi-sexual and if you were chatting with men online while dating her you cheated on her. It is called an emotional affair.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

VladDracul said:


> If she liked it to the point of wetting her pants and wanting to go down on the chick, yes.


So it doesn't matter if she really loved getting banged by the guy in the room too, still lesbian? If so, I don't think you fully understand the definition of lesbian/homosexual.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

DudeInProgress said:


> I recommend talking to a psychologist. Strangers on the Internet can’t really help you here.


I don't know DIP, old Batkoo said, "I even sucked *** once, it was a long time ago and the man couldnt get hard, so I sucked his small and soft *** for like 10 minutes and then I felt bad and we stoped. But *I liked it, I liked being on my knees in front of him.. *

Sounds like that would be the easiest money that Shrink will have ever mad.


----------



## Trident (May 23, 2018)

School starts next week.

Soon there will be homework to do.

It will naturally follow that there will be less of these types of posts.


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

VladDracul said:


> gays/homos on the bottom


What if they prefer being on top?


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

BigDaddyNY said:


> So it doesn't matter if she really loved getting banged by the guy in the room too, still lesbian? If so, I don't think you fully understand the definition of lesbian/homosexual.


After shaking off y'all attempt to turn it into a bi v. lesbian discussion, my conclusion is a guy who blows off other guys is a gay/****. When they put me in charge, you ain't likely going to get me to promote guys that do other guys to the rank of bi-sexual.


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

VladDracul said:


> I don't know DIP, old Batkoo said, "I even sucked *** once, it was a long time ago and the man couldnt get hard, so I sucked his small and soft *** for like 10 minutes and then I felt bad and we stoped. But *I liked it, I liked being on my knees in front of him.. *
> 
> Sounds like that would be the easiest money that Shrink will have ever mad.


Shrinks gotta eat too. 
And who knows, maybe getting an official stamp on it will help him move forward.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

Trident said:


> School starts next week.
> Soon there will be homework to do.
> It will naturally follow that there will be less of these types of posts.


What would make it an excellent learning experience is if Oldshirt could get those two chicks he's talking about to do a live demonstration.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

I know this...do NOT get into another relationship until you spend some time with a therapist and figure it all out. Then you be you because there is nothing wrong with either choice as long as you aren't deceiving someone in the process.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

VladDracul said:


> Its ok by me that the hierarchy remains with heterosexual at the pinnacle, with bi-sexuals below hetero, and gays/homos on the bottom.


many gays PREFER to be on the bottom.

or so i have heard.


----------



## EveningThoughts (Jul 12, 2018)

Some men I have chatted to who share your traits classed themselves as Sissy.
I'm not sure if that is an acceptable term or not, as it can seem controversial, but it's how they referred to their gender identity, and their kink.

Usually they liked female clothing, especially underwear and pink, the idea of a male using them as a girl, being dominated and humiliation in some ways, by the woman/dominatrix/Mistress.

So you are bisexual so far it seems, but whether you will turn to only men, we can not say/predict.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Well, you're bi, and you enjoy cross-dressing. Either straight or gay people can enjoy cross-dressing. You don't have to choose, but what you do have to be is honest about it with all future people you get in relationships with.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

I got to the part where you were sucking **** and enjoying it. Sounds gay in my book, congrats!


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

Talker67 said:


> many gays PREFER to be on the bottom.
> 
> or so i have heard.


It doesn't take a lot of imagination to figure out the guy doing a gay, even in woke 2021, is going to look down on him.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

Sfort said:


> What if they prefer being on top?


I could have said, "Bring up the rear.  Ok, m done. Ive had enough fun with this thread.


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

You are gay. Accept it. Carry on.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Yep. You’re gay


----------



## Tested_by_stress (Apr 1, 2021)

You're gayer than a picnic basket OP.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

You seem like you are a cross dressing bisexual. 

That doesn't mean you can't stay married, doesn't mean you should either. When you say you saw here with another man do you mean she cheated on you? 

I think you need to have a long talk with her. I think it would be hard for a lot of wives to see their husbands wearing their clothing. Doesn't even mean she is not sympathetic, but it's still might be a turn off.

I think you both rather naively decided this wasn't a thing in your life anymore, but obviously it is. You are going to have to decide if it has to be and if it does see if your wife wants to deal with it. I can't speak to it, because I don't have a desire to do that, but I would ask why do you have to act on it? Like I have a desire to eat all manor of food that will make me really fat but I don't because being attractive to my wife is more important to me. Why is this not the same thing?

As far as having sex with men, this is absolutely no different then having sex with other women. You are married and you made a commitment. 100% straight people are tempted to have sex with someone else too, that is not the point. Honor your commitment, and if you can't end your marriage before you pursue someone else. Straight or Bi makes no difference. Part of saying those vows means making the sacrifice. 

What exactly are you looking for? You are attracted to your wife right? 

Bottom line, you should honor your promises but if you can't have the decency of telling your wife.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Trident said:


> School starts next week.
> 
> Soon there will be homework to do.
> 
> It will naturally follow that there will be less of these types of posts.


This^^^^

It’s time for the OP to quit messing around on the grown up websites and get off the computer to do the chores his mom told him to do.


----------

